# leeres Feld im GridLayout (dummy Objekt erzeugen?)



## Roarin (12. Apr 2004)

Moin,

ich möchte einen Button nicht auf der linken sonderen auf der rechten Seite des Grid Layouts haben. Dazu will ich ihn in die nächste Spalte "schieben". Mit angabe eines Indexes funktioniert das nicht (geht nur soweit wie es Objekte im Layout gibt).

Also denke ich müsste ich irgendein leeres Objekt erzeugen und da einfügen? Meine frage nun: Wie erzeuge ich ein solches Objekt? Gibts da Standard vorgehensweisen dafür? Vielleicht auch andere Möglichkeiten als ein leeres Objekt?

Natürlich könnte ich einfach ein leeres Label erstellen, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es da nicht eine bessere Methode gibt.

Danke!

Gruß


----------



## biker126 (12. Apr 2004)

ich habs immer mit leeren labels gemacht... was soll daran so schlimm sein? 

du könntest natürlich auch n button nehmen und den auf invisible setzen aber ich denk mal n label braucht sicher weniger resourcen als button...


----------



## Roarin (12. Apr 2004)

biker126 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habs immer mit leeren labels gemacht... was soll daran so schlimm sein?
> 
> du könntest natürlich auch n button nehmen und den auf invisible setzen aber ich denk mal n label braucht sicher weniger resourcen als button...



Jop scheint die beste Lösung zu sein. Danke.


----------

